# Raidcontroller only shows after modprobe -r & modprobe

## SigHunter

Hi,

i have a Raidcontroller Areca 1120.

in my kernel i have set CONFIG_SCSI_ARCMSR=m

It worked fine some kernelversions ago (<=3.3 i think) but since recent versions it doesnt work after a fresh boot.

I see the kernelmodule is loaded, but no blockdevice shows up. after i do modprobe -r arcmsr && modprobe arcmsr suddenly /dev/sdc appears and is usable as normal.

as a workaround i thought maybe setting "Y" instead of "m" could help, turns out this just removes the ability to modprobe -r, after a fresh reboot its still not there.

Help would be appreciated, im at the end of my knowledge  :Very Happy: 

let me know which logfiles or additional infos you need

regards

sebastian

----------

## NeddySeagoon

SigHunter,

Your symptoms suggest three causes

a) the driver needs firmware, which fails to load at the first attempt.

dmesg may provide more information.

b) arcmsr may depend on some other module that is not yet loaded and the modules.dep file that specifies module load order is not correct.

That will be a kernel bug

look in lsmod for the arcmsr line before and after the modprobe -r arcmsr && modprobe arcmsr.  Are the other listed kernel modules on the same line different?

c) that hardware is not properly initialised when the driver loads the first time, so its not ready but it is by the time the second attempt happens.

Try adding rootdelay=10  to your kernel line in grub.conf to give the hardware another 10 seconds to settler

The dirty hack is to put a file called arcmsr.start into /etc/local.d/

containing 

```
#!/bin/bash

modprobe -r arcmsr

modprobe arcmsr
```

then chmod +x, so it can be run.

This only automates the workarund you have posted.

----------

## SigHunter

thanks for your helpful post!

dmesg shows:

[   50.477442] arcmsr2: wait 'get adapter firmware                      miscellaneous data' timeout

although it didnt need any firmware before

the only difference in lsmod is that after boot its the first entry and after modprobe -r && modprobe its on place 107

http://bpaste.net/show/52438/ http://bpaste.net/show/52437/

rootdelay=10 didnt help

my modules.dep as it seems doesnt have any dependency for arcmsr

"kernel/drivers/scsi/arcmsr/arcmsr.ko:"

----------

## NeddySeagoon

SigHunter,

The firmware may have been a part of the module previously.

Now it may be separated.

Can you post the entired dmesg output please?

After the two modprobe commands.

wgetpaste is your friend as it won't fit in a forums post.

----------

## SigHunter

http://bpaste.net/show/Gxvx8HDKk3oyqMTnEZTa/

is everything after that modprobe stuff.

i just checked some old modules.dep (2.6.37 and newer), there isnt a dependency for arcmsr either, so i dont think thats what changed

----------

## NeddySeagoon

SigHunter,

I was after the entire dmesg, so I could see th first fail as well as the successful start.

I've poked about in the driver in /usr/src/linux/drivers/scsi/arcmsr 

Your message 

```
arcmsr2: wait 'get adapter firmware miscellaneous data' timeout
```

appears three times

```
/usr/src/linux/drivers/scsi/arcmsr $ grep -C3 miscellaneous  arcmsr_hba.c

   writel(ARCMSR_INBOUND_MESG0_GET_CONFIG, &reg->inbound_msgaddr0);

   if (!arcmsr_hba_wait_msgint_ready(acb)) {

      printk(KERN_NOTICE "arcmsr%d: wait 'get adapter firmware \

         miscellaneous data' timeout \n", acb->host->host_no);

      return false;

   }

   count = 8;

--

   writel(ARCMSR_MESSAGE_GET_CONFIG, reg->drv2iop_doorbell);

   if (!arcmsr_hbb_wait_msgint_ready(acb)) {

      printk(KERN_NOTICE "arcmsr%d: wait 'get adapter firmware \

         miscellaneous data' timeout \n", acb->host->host_no);

      return false;

   }

   count = 8;

--

   } /*max 1 seconds*/

   if (Index >= 2000) {

      printk(KERN_NOTICE "arcmsr%d: wait 'get adapter firmware \

         miscellaneous data' timeout \n", pACB->host->host_no);

      return false;

   }

   count = 8;
```

Hows your coding skills ?

The first step is to change the messages to make them unique, so you can see which timeout is causing your problem.

Say, add a number to the end of the word timeout.  Make it read timeout 1, timeout 2 and timeout 3.

Rebuild the module, install it and reboot.  This time you will be able to find out which timeout is causing the problem.

When you know that, you can try a longer timeout by changing the timeout duration.

This is a little gentle kernel hacking.  Google seems to know nothing, which suggests that this problem is still new.

----------

## SigHunter

ok, i numbered them after appearance [1-3]

heres a full dmesg, including timeout number (1) and modprobe -r && modprobe

http://bpaste.net/show/52463/

----------

## SigHunter

i dont know if this is relevant, 

the machine im using this raid hba is a virtual machine in esxi 5.0u1 and the device is configured as passthrough to the VM

----------

## NeddySeagoon

SigHunter,

```
[    5.081759] sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 5

[   50.589595] arcmsr2: wait 'get adapter firmware          miscellaneous data' timeout1 
```

I don't know esxi (I use KVM and VBox) but it may well be relevant that this hardware is passed through to a VM.

Your error causes a 45 second delay in booting so its unlikely that extending the timeout will help ... its had 45 seconds already.

Heres where it works

```
[  221.098637] Areca RAID Controller4: F/W V1.49 2010-12-02 & Model ARC-1120

[  221.128541] scsi4 : Areca SATA Host Adapter RAID Controller( RAID6 capable)

 Driver Version 1.20.00.15 2010/08/05
```

The line

```
writel(ARCMSR_INBOUND_MESG0_GET_CONFIG, &reg->inbound_msgaddr0);
```

sends the command to the hardware,

then the function arcmsr_hba_wait_msgint_ready gets a response or generates a timeout.

I suspect that due to the virtualisation, either the first command never gets to the hardware but later commands do.  Hence module reloading works. 

You could try duplicating the line

```
writel(ARCMSR_INBOUND_MESG0_GET_CONFIG, &reg->inbound_msgaddr0);
```

so the command is sent twice, or duplicating the entire 

```
        writel(ARCMSR_INBOUND_MESG0_GET_CONFIG, &reg->inbound_msgaddr0);

        if (!arcmsr_hba_wait_msgint_ready(acb)) {

                printk(KERN_NOTICE "arcmsr%d: wait 'get adapter firmware \

                        miscellaneous data' timeout \n", acb->host->host_no);

                return false;

        }

```

 but take the 

```
return false;
```

 out of the first copy as you know it will fail, and you want it to run the second copy.

----------

## SigHunter

NeddySeagoon, 

i think ill stick with the quick & dirty solution as this works for the moment and will even with newer kernels withouth patching anything.

thanks for your support though! i have learned alot  today

----------

## NeddySeagoon

SigHunter,

Good choice.  They all effectively do the same thing.

The only reason you have to patch the kernel is if you had root on that raid.

You might want to report a bug to bugs.gentoo.org so it can be passed upstream.

Do make it clear that your issue in in a VM.

----------

## KShots

I realize this is an old thread, but I'm running into the exact same symptoms on a xen dom0, with the controller controlling the root... so such a workaround would not work for me. Here's my complete dmesg output up until successful loading of the module:

```
[    0.000000] Linux version 4.9.34-gentoo (root@sysresccd) (gcc version 5.4.0 (Gentoo 5.4.0-r3 p1.3, pie-0.6.5) ) #21 SMP Mon Sep 11 11:53:18 EDT 2017

[    0.000000] Command line: 

[    0.000000] x86/fpu: Supporting XSAVE feature 0x001: 'x87 floating point registers'

[    0.000000] x86/fpu: Supporting XSAVE feature 0x002: 'SSE registers'

[    0.000000] x86/fpu: Supporting XSAVE feature 0x004: 'AVX registers'

[    0.000000] x86/fpu: xstate_offset[2]:  576, xstate_sizes[2]:  256

[    0.000000] x86/fpu: Enabled xstate features 0x7, context size is 832 bytes, using 'standard' format.

[    0.000000] x86/fpu: Using 'eager' FPU context switches.

[    0.000000] Released 0 page(s)

[    0.000000] e820: BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

[    0.000000] Xen: [mem 0x0000000000000000-0x0000000000057fff] usable

[    0.000000] Xen: [mem 0x0000000000058000-0x0000000000058fff] reserved

[    0.000000] Xen: [mem 0x0000000000059000-0x000000000009dfff] usable

[    0.000000] Xen: [mem 0x000000000009e000-0x00000000000fffff] reserved

[    0.000000] Xen: [mem 0x0000000000100000-0x00000000c8d1cfff] usable

[    0.000000] Xen: [mem 0x00000000c8d1d000-0x00000000c8d23fff] ACPI NVS

[    0.000000] Xen: [mem 0x00000000c8d24000-0x00000000c94f0fff] usable

[    0.000000] Xen: [mem 0x00000000c94f1000-0x00000000c9727fff] reserved

[    0.000000] Xen: [mem 0x00000000c9728000-0x00000000cc8affff] usable

[    0.000000] Xen: [mem 0x00000000cc8b0000-0x00000000ccaa4fff] reserved

[    0.000000] Xen: [mem 0x00000000ccaa5000-0x00000000ccae3fff] usable

[    0.000000] Xen: [mem 0x00000000ccae4000-0x00000000ccb90fff] ACPI NVS

[    0.000000] Xen: [mem 0x00000000ccb91000-0x00000000ccffefff] reserved

[    0.000000] Xen: [mem 0x00000000ccfff000-0x00000000ccffffff] usable

[    0.000000] Xen: [mem 0x00000000cf800000-0x00000000df9fffff] reserved

[    0.000000] Xen: [mem 0x00000000f8000000-0x00000000fbffffff] reserved

[    0.000000] Xen: [mem 0x00000000fec00000-0x00000000fec00fff] reserved

[    0.000000] Xen: [mem 0x00000000fed00000-0x00000000fed03fff] reserved

[    0.000000] Xen: [mem 0x00000000fed1c000-0x00000000fed1ffff] reserved

[    0.000000] Xen: [mem 0x00000000fed90000-0x00000000fed91fff] reserved

[    0.000000] Xen: [mem 0x00000000fee00000-0x00000000feefffff] reserved

[    0.000000] Xen: [mem 0x00000000ff000000-0x00000000ffffffff] reserved

[    0.000000] Xen: [mem 0x0000000100000000-0x00000002339b0fff] usable

[    0.000000] NX (Execute Disable) protection: active

[    0.000000] efi: EFI v2.31 by American Megatrends

[    0.000000] efi:  ACPI=0xccb6c000  ACPI 2.0=0xccb6c000  SMBIOS=0xccf84498 

[    0.000000] SMBIOS 2.7 present.

[    0.000000] DMI: To Be Filled By O.E.M. To Be Filled By O.E.M./IMB-181-D, BIOS P1.70 05/22/2014

[    0.000000] Hypervisor detected: Xen

[    0.000000] e820: update [mem 0x00000000-0x00000fff] usable ==> reserved

[    0.000000] e820: remove [mem 0x000a0000-0x000fffff] usable

[    0.000000] e820: last_pfn = 0x2339b1 max_arch_pfn = 0x400000000

[    0.000000] MTRR: Disabled

[    0.000000] x86/PAT: MTRRs disabled, skipping PAT initialization too.

[    0.000000] x86/PAT: Configuration [0-7]: WB  WT  UC- UC  WC  WP  UC  UC  

[    0.000000] e820: last_pfn = 0xcd000 max_arch_pfn = 0x400000000

[    0.000000] Base memory trampoline at [ffff880000098000] 98000 size 24576

[    0.000000] BRK [0x01a8c000, 0x01a8cfff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] BRK [0x01a8d000, 0x01a8dfff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] BRK [0x01a8e000, 0x01a8efff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] BRK [0x01a8f000, 0x01a8ffff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] BRK [0x01a90000, 0x01a90fff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] BRK [0x01a91000, 0x01a91fff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] RAMDISK: [mem 0x02000000-0x03eeffff]

[    0.000000] ACPI: Early table checksum verification disabled

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 0x00000000CCB6C000 000024 (v02 ALASKA)

[    0.000000] ACPI: XSDT 0x00000000CCB6C088 000094 (v01 ALASKA A M I    01072009 AMI  00010013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 0x00000000CCB773D0 00010C (v05 ALASKA A M I    01072009 AMI  00010013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 0x00000000CCB6C1B8 00B214 (v02 ALASKA A M I    00000170 INTL 20091112)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 0x00000000CCB8F080 000040

[    0.000000] ACPI: APIC 0x00000000CCB774E0 000092 (v03 ALASKA A M I    01072009 AMI  00010013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FPDT 0x00000000CCB77578 000044 (v01 ALASKA A M I    01072009 AMI  00010013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 0x00000000CCB775C0 000539 (v01 PmRef  Cpu0Ist  00003000 INTL 20051117)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 0x00000000CCB77B00 000AD8 (v01 PmRef  CpuPm    00003000 INTL 20051117)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 0x00000000CCB785D8 0001C7 (v01 PmRef  LakeTiny 00003000 INTL 20051117)

[    0.000000] ACPI: MCFG 0x00000000CCB787A0 00003C (v01 ALASKA A M I    01072009 MSFT 00000097)

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET 0x00000000CCB787E0 000038 (v01 ALASKA A M I    01072009 AMI. 00000005)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 0x00000000CCB78818 00036D (v01 SataRe SataTabl 00001000 INTL 20091112)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 0x00000000CCB78B88 003294 (v01 SaSsdt SaSsdt   00003000 INTL 20091112)

[    0.000000] ACPI: AAFT 0x00000000CCB7BE20 0000BB (v01 ALASKA OEMAAFT  01072009 MSFT 00000097)

[    0.000000] ACPI: ASF! 0x00000000CCB7BEE0 0000A5 (v32 INTEL   HCG     00000001 TFSM 000F4240)

[    0.000000] ACPI: RMAD 0x00000000CCB7BF88 0000B8 (v01 INTEL  HSW      00000001 INTL 00000001)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 0x00000000CCB7C040 000803 (v01 Intel_ IsctTabl 00001000 INTL 20091112)

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] Setting APIC routing to Xen PV.

[    0.000000] NUMA turned off

[    0.000000] Faking a node at [mem 0x0000000000000000-0x00000002339b0fff]

[    0.000000] NODE_DATA(0) allocated [mem 0x1ff004000-0x1ff007fff]

[    0.000000] Zone ranges:

[    0.000000]   DMA      [mem 0x0000000000001000-0x0000000000ffffff]

[    0.000000]   DMA32    [mem 0x0000000001000000-0x00000000ffffffff]

[    0.000000]   Normal   [mem 0x0000000100000000-0x00000002339b0fff]

[    0.000000] Movable zone start for each node

[    0.000000] Early memory node ranges

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x0000000000001000-0x0000000000057fff]

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x0000000000059000-0x000000000009dfff]

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x0000000000100000-0x00000000c8d1cfff]

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x00000000c8d24000-0x00000000c94f0fff]

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x00000000c9728000-0x00000000cc8affff]

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x00000000ccaa5000-0x00000000ccae3fff]

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x00000000ccfff000-0x00000000ccffffff]

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x0000000100000000-0x00000002339b0fff]

[    0.000000] Initmem setup node 0 [mem 0x0000000000001000-0x00000002339b0fff]

[    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 2097151

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 64 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 21 pages reserved

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 3996 pages, LIFO batch:0

[    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 13019 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 833202 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 19687 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 1259953 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000] p2m virtual area at ffffc90000000000, size is 1200000

[    0.000000] Remapped 211377 page(s)

[    0.000000] Reserving Intel graphics memory at 0x00000000cfa00000-0x00000000df9fffff

[    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1808

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0xff] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

[    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a701 base: 0xfed00000

[    0.000000] smpboot: Allowing 8 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs

[    0.000000] e820: [mem 0xdfa00000-0xf7ffffff] available for PCI devices

[    0.000000] Booting paravirtualized kernel on Xen

[    0.000000] Xen version: 4.8.1 (preserve-AD)

[    0.000000] clocksource: refined-jiffies: mask: 0xffffffff max_cycles: 0xffffffff, max_idle_ns: 1910969940391419 ns

[    0.000000] setup_percpu: NR_CPUS:64 nr_cpumask_bits:64 nr_cpu_ids:8 nr_node_ids:1

[    0.000000] percpu: Embedded 33 pages/cpu @ffff880233600000 s97112 r8192 d29864 u262144

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: s97112 r8192 d29864 u262144 alloc=1*2097152

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: [0] 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 

[    0.000000] xen: PV spinlocks enabled

[    0.000000] PV qspinlock hash table entries: 256 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

[    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists in Node order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 2064360

[    0.000000] Policy zone: Normal

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: xen-pciback.passthrough=1 xen-pciback.hide=(00:19.0) iommu=on intel_iommu=on 

[    0.000000] DMAR: IOMMU enabled

[    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

[    0.000000] software IO TLB [mem 0x22f600000-0x233600000] (64MB) mapped at [ffff88022f600000-ffff8802335fffff]

[    0.000000] Memory: 8112608K/8388604K available (5730K kernel code, 712K rwdata, 1724K rodata, 1112K init, 748K bss, 275996K reserved, 0K cma-reserved)

[    0.000000] SLUB: HWalign=64, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=8, Nodes=1

[    0.000000] Hierarchical RCU implementation.

[    0.000000]  Build-time adjustment of leaf fanout to 64.

[    0.000000]  RCU restricting CPUs from NR_CPUS=64 to nr_cpu_ids=8.

[    0.000000] RCU: Adjusting geometry for rcu_fanout_leaf=64, nr_cpu_ids=8

[    0.000000] Using NULL legacy PIC

[    0.000000] NR_IRQS:4352 nr_irqs:488 0

[    0.000000] xen:events: Using FIFO-based ABI

[    0.000000] xen: --> pirq=1 -> irq=1 (gsi=1)

[    0.000000] xen: --> pirq=2 -> irq=2 (gsi=2)

[    0.000000] xen: --> pirq=3 -> irq=3 (gsi=3)

[    0.000000] xen: --> pirq=4 -> irq=4 (gsi=4)

[    0.000000] xen: --> pirq=5 -> irq=5 (gsi=5)

[    0.000000] xen: --> pirq=6 -> irq=6 (gsi=6)

[    0.000000] xen: --> pirq=7 -> irq=7 (gsi=7)

[    0.000000] xen: --> pirq=8 -> irq=8 (gsi=8)

[    0.000000] xen: --> pirq=9 -> irq=9 (gsi=9)

[    0.000000] xen: --> pirq=10 -> irq=10 (gsi=10)

[    0.000000] xen: --> pirq=11 -> irq=11 (gsi=11)

[    0.000000] xen: --> pirq=12 -> irq=12 (gsi=12)

[    0.000000] xen: --> pirq=13 -> irq=13 (gsi=13)

[    0.000000] xen: --> pirq=14 -> irq=14 (gsi=14)

[    0.000000] xen: --> pirq=15 -> irq=15 (gsi=15)

[    0.000000] Console: colour dummy device 80x25

[    0.000000] console [tty0] enabled

[    0.000000] clocksource: xen: mask: 0xffffffffffffffff max_cycles: 0x1cd42e4dffb, max_idle_ns: 881590591483 ns

[    0.000000] Xen: using vcpuop timer interface

[    0.000000] installing Xen timer for CPU 0

[    0.000000] tsc: Fast TSC calibration using PIT

[    0.000000] tsc: Detected 3998.860 MHz processor

[    8.784841] Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 7997.71 BogoMIPS (lpj=3998858)

[    8.784845] pid_max: default: 32768 minimum: 301

[    8.784851] ACPI: Core revision 20160831

[    8.805756] ACPI: 7 ACPI AML tables successfully acquired and loaded

[    8.806424] Dentry cache hash table entries: 1048576 (order: 11, 8388608 bytes)

[    8.807609] Inode-cache hash table entries: 524288 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

[    8.808071] Mount-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

[    8.808083] Mountpoint-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

[    8.808300] ENERGY_PERF_BIAS: Set to 'normal', was 'performance'

[    8.808302] ENERGY_PERF_BIAS: View and update with x86_energy_perf_policy(8)

[    8.808305] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

[    8.808307] CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

[    8.808310] mce: CPU supports 2 MCE banks

[    8.808321] Last level iTLB entries: 4KB 1024, 2MB 1024, 4MB 1024

[    8.808323] Last level dTLB entries: 4KB 1024, 2MB 1024, 4MB 1024, 1GB 4

[    8.808545] Freeing SMP alternatives memory: 24K (ffffffff819ca000 - ffffffff819d0000)

[    8.810795] cpu 0 spinlock event irq 25

[    8.810798] smpboot: Max logical packages: 1

[    8.810801] VPMU disabled by hypervisor.

[    8.810810] Performance Events: Haswell events, PMU not available due to virtualization, using software events only.

[    8.811010] installing Xen timer for CPU 1

[    8.811157] cpu 1 spinlock event irq 37

[    8.811205] installing Xen timer for CPU 2

[    8.811336] cpu 2 spinlock event irq 44

[    8.811382] installing Xen timer for CPU 3

[    8.811508] cpu 3 spinlock event irq 51

[    8.811552] installing Xen timer for CPU 4

[    8.811669] cpu 4 spinlock event irq 58

[    8.811711] installing Xen timer for CPU 5

[    8.811838] cpu 5 spinlock event irq 65

[    8.811882] installing Xen timer for CPU 6

[    8.811987] cpu 6 spinlock event irq 72

[    8.812044] installing Xen timer for CPU 7

[    8.812145] cpu 7 spinlock event irq 79

[    8.812152] x86: Booted up 1 node, 8 CPUs

[    8.812544] devtmpfs: initialized

[    8.812763] clocksource: jiffies: mask: 0xffffffff max_cycles: 0xffffffff, max_idle_ns: 1911260446275000 ns

[    8.812779] futex hash table entries: 2048 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

[    8.812824] pinctrl core: initialized pinctrl subsystem

[    8.812877] NET: Registered protocol family 16

[    8.812882] xen:grant_table: Grant tables using version 1 layout

[    8.812888] Grant table initialized

[    8.813112] ACPI FADT declares the system doesn't support PCIe ASPM, so disable it

[    8.813116] ACPI: bus type PCI registered

[    8.813117] acpiphp: ACPI Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.5

[    8.813196] PCI: MMCONFIG for domain 0000 [bus 00-3f] at [mem 0xf8000000-0xfbffffff] (base 0xf8000000)

[    8.813200] PCI: MMCONFIG at [mem 0xf8000000-0xfbffffff] reserved in E820

[    8.817039] PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

[    8.820027] ACPI: Added _OSI(Module Device)

[    8.820029] ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Device)

[    8.820031] ACPI: Added _OSI(3.0 _SCP Extensions)

[    8.820032] ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Aggregator Device)

[    8.820113] xen: registering gsi 9 triggering 0 polarity 0

[    8.820197] ACPI: Executed 1 blocks of module-level executable AML code

[    8.823364] ACPI: [Firmware Bug]: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

[    8.823957] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

[    8.823962] ACPI: SSDT 0xFFFF88022DD4FC00 0003D3 (v01 PmRef  Cpu0Cst  00003001 INTL 20051117)

[    8.824359] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

[    8.824365] ACPI: SSDT 0xFFFF88022DC56800 0005AA (v01 PmRef  ApIst    00003000 INTL 20051117)

[    8.824661] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

[    8.824666] ACPI: SSDT 0xFFFF88022E3D3800 000119 (v01 PmRef  ApCst    00003000 INTL 20051117)

[    8.826093] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

[    8.826099] ACPI: (supports S0 S5)

[    8.826101] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

[    8.826148] PCI: Using host bridge windows from ACPI; if necessary, use "pci=nocrs" and report a bug

[    8.832620] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (domain 0000 [bus 00-3e])

[    8.832625] acpi PNP0A08:00: _OSC: OS supports [ExtendedConfig ASPM ClockPM Segments MSI]

[    8.832860] acpi PNP0A08:00: _OSC: platform does not support [PCIeHotplug PME]

[    8.833013] acpi PNP0A08:00: _OSC: OS now controls [AER PCIeCapability]

[    8.833016] acpi PNP0A08:00: FADT indicates ASPM is unsupported, using BIOS configuration

[    8.833265] PCI host bridge to bus 0000:00

[    8.833268] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [io  0x0000-0x0cf7 window]

[    8.833270] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [io  0x0d00-0xffff window]

[    8.833272] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff window]

[    8.833275] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000c0000-0x000c3fff window]

[    8.833277] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000c4000-0x000c7fff window]

[    8.833280] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000c8000-0x000cbfff window]

[    8.833283] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000cc000-0x000cffff window]

[    8.833286] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000d0000-0x000d3fff window]

[    8.833288] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000d4000-0x000d7fff window]

[    8.833291] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000d8000-0x000dbfff window]

[    8.833294] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000dc000-0x000dffff window]

[    8.833296] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000e0000-0x000e3fff window]

[    8.833299] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000e4000-0x000e7fff window]

[    8.833302] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000e8000-0x000ebfff window]

[    8.833304] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000ec000-0x000effff window]

[    8.833307] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0xdfa00000-0xfeafffff window]

[    8.833310] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [bus 00-3e]

[    8.833319] pci 0000:00:00.0: [8086:0c00] type 00 class 0x060000

[    8.833422] pci 0000:00:01.0: [8086:0c01] type 01 class 0x060400

[    8.833481] pci 0000:00:01.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    8.833547] pci 0000:00:02.0: [8086:0412] type 00 class 0x030000

[    8.833563] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xf0000000-0xf03fffff 64bit]

[    8.833573] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 0x18: [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff 64bit pref]

[    8.833579] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 0x20: [io  0xf000-0xf03f]

[    8.833698] pci 0000:00:14.0: [8086:8c31] type 00 class 0x0c0330

[    8.833722] pci 0000:00:14.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xf0620000-0xf062ffff 64bit]

[    8.833811] pci 0000:00:14.0: PME# supported from D3hot D3cold

[    8.833845] pci 0000:00:14.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    8.833886] pci 0000:00:16.0: [8086:8c3a] type 00 class 0x078000

[    8.833910] pci 0000:00:16.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xf0638000-0xf063800f 64bit]

[    8.834002] pci 0000:00:16.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    8.834072] pci 0000:00:19.0: [8086:153a] type 00 class 0x020000

[    8.834092] pci 0000:00:19.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xf0600000-0xf061ffff]

[    8.834103] pci 0000:00:19.0: reg 0x14: [mem 0xf0635000-0xf0635fff]

[    8.834114] pci 0000:00:19.0: reg 0x18: [io  0xf080-0xf09f]

[    8.834197] pci 0000:00:19.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    8.834229] pci 0000:00:19.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    8.834265] pci 0000:00:1a.0: [8086:8c2d] type 00 class 0x0c0320

[    8.834287] pci 0000:00:1a.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xf0634000-0xf06343ff]

[    8.834396] pci 0000:00:1a.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    8.834438] pci 0000:00:1a.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    8.834477] pci 0000:00:1c.0: [8086:8c10] type 01 class 0x060400

[    8.834573] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    8.834596] pci 0000:00:1c.0: Enabling MPC IRBNCE

[    8.834601] pci 0000:00:1c.0: Intel PCH root port ACS workaround enabled

[    8.834655] pci 0000:00:1c.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    8.834698] pci 0000:00:1c.4: [8086:8c18] type 01 class 0x060400

[    8.834790] pci 0000:00:1c.4: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    8.834810] pci 0000:00:1c.4: Enabling MPC IRBNCE

[    8.834814] pci 0000:00:1c.4: Intel PCH root port ACS workaround enabled

[    8.834869] pci 0000:00:1c.4: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    8.834912] pci 0000:00:1d.0: [8086:8c26] type 00 class 0x0c0320

[    8.834934] pci 0000:00:1d.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xf0633000-0xf06333ff]

[    8.835045] pci 0000:00:1d.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    8.835085] pci 0000:00:1d.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    8.835123] pci 0000:00:1f.0: [8086:8c4e] type 00 class 0x060100

[    8.835306] pci 0000:00:1f.2: [8086:8c02] type 00 class 0x010601

[    8.835326] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 0x10: [io  0xf0d0-0xf0d7]

[    8.835337] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 0x14: [io  0xf0c0-0xf0c3]

[    8.835347] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 0x18: [io  0xf0b0-0xf0b7]

[    8.835358] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 0x1c: [io  0xf0a0-0xf0a3]

[    8.835369] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 0x20: [io  0xf060-0xf07f]

[    8.835379] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 0x24: [mem 0xf0632000-0xf06327ff]

[    8.835430] pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# supported from D3hot

[    8.835487] pci 0000:00:1f.3: [8086:8c22] type 00 class 0x0c0500

[    8.835508] pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 0x10: [mem 0xf0631000-0xf06310ff 64bit]

[    8.835539] pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 0x20: [io  0xf040-0xf05f]

[    8.835666] pci 0000:01:00.0: [17d3:1680] type 00 class 0x010400

[    8.835678] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xf0510000-0xf0511fff]

[    8.835717] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 0x30: [mem 0xf0500000-0xf050ffff pref]

[    8.835763] pci 0000:01:00.0: supports D1

[    8.837876] pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01]

[    8.837882] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xf0500000-0xf05fffff]

[    8.837930] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 02]

[    8.838008] pci 0000:03:00.0: [8086:1533] type 00 class 0x020000

[    8.838031] pci 0000:03:00.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xf0400000-0xf047ffff]

[    8.838054] pci 0000:03:00.0: reg 0x18: [io  0xe000-0xe01f]

[    8.838066] pci 0000:03:00.0: reg 0x1c: [mem 0xf0480000-0xf0483fff]

[    8.838253] pci 0000:03:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    8.840947] pci 0000:00:1c.4: PCI bridge to [bus 03]

[    8.840952] pci 0000:00:1c.4:   bridge window [io  0xe000-0xefff]

[    8.840955] pci 0000:00:1c.4:   bridge window [mem 0xf0400000-0xf04fffff]

[    8.841640] xen: registering gsi 13 triggering 1 polarity 0

[    8.841940] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    8.841984] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    8.842027] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    8.842068] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    8.842110] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    8.842152] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    8.842193] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    8.842234] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    8.842417] ACPI: Enabled 4 GPEs in block 00 to 3F

[    8.842501] xen:balloon: Initialising balloon driver

[    8.842519] xen_balloon: Initialising balloon driver

[    8.842580] vgaarb: setting as boot device: PCI:0000:00:02.0

[    8.842582] vgaarb: device added: PCI:0000:00:02.0,decodes=io+mem,owns=io+mem,locks=none

[    8.842585] vgaarb: loaded

[    8.842587] vgaarb: bridge control possible 0000:00:02.0

[    8.842593] ACPI: bus type USB registered

[    8.842604] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    8.842609] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    8.842628] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    8.842645] Registered efivars operations

[    8.845971] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[    8.847167] random: fast init done

[    8.848170] PCI: pci_cache_line_size set to 64 bytes

[    8.848226] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x00058000-0x0005ffff]

[    8.848227] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x0009e000-0x0009ffff]

[    8.848227] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0xc8d1d000-0xcbffffff]

[    8.848228] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0xc94f1000-0xcbffffff]

[    8.848228] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0xcc8b0000-0xcfffffff]

[    8.848229] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0xccae4000-0xcfffffff]

[    8.848229] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0xcd000000-0xcfffffff]

[    8.848230] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x2339b1000-0x233ffffff]

[    8.848353] clocksource: Switched to clocksource xen

[    8.850041] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.6.0

[    8.850050] VFS: Dquot-cache hash table entries: 512 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

[    8.850062] hugetlbfs: disabling because there are no supported hugepage sizes

[    8.851060] pnp: PnP ACPI init

[    8.851100] system 00:00: [mem 0xfed40000-0xfed44fff] has been reserved

[    8.851104] system 00:00: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c01 (active)

[    8.851219] system 00:01: [io  0x0680-0x069f] has been reserved

[    8.851221] system 00:01: [io  0xffff] has been reserved

[    8.851223] system 00:01: [io  0xffff] has been reserved

[    8.851225] system 00:01: [io  0xffff] has been reserved

[    8.851227] system 00:01: [io  0x1c00-0x1cfe] has been reserved

[    8.851230] system 00:01: [io  0x1d00-0x1dfe] has been reserved

[    8.851232] system 00:01: [io  0x1e00-0x1efe] has been reserved

[    8.851234] system 00:01: [io  0x1f00-0x1ffe] has been reserved

[    8.851236] system 00:01: [io  0x1800-0x18fe] has been reserved

[    8.851237] system 00:01: [io  0x164e-0x164f] has been reserved

[    8.851240] system 00:01: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    8.851244] xen: registering gsi 8 triggering 1 polarity 0

[    8.851263] pnp 00:02: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0b00 (active)

[    8.851291] system 00:03: [io  0x1854-0x1857] has been reserved

[    8.851293] system 00:03: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs INT3f0d PNP0c02 (active)

[    8.851321] system 00:04: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    8.851550] system 00:05: [io  0x0290-0x0297] has been reserved

[    8.851553] system 00:05: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    8.851722] xen: registering gsi 4 triggering 1 polarity 0

[    8.851734] pnp 00:06: [dma 0 disabled]

[    8.851753] pnp 00:06: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0501 (active)

[    8.851904] xen: registering gsi 3 triggering 1 polarity 0

[    8.851916] pnp 00:07: [dma 0 disabled]

[    8.851934] pnp 00:07: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0501 (active)

[    8.852086] ACPI: IRQ 7 override to edge, high

[    8.852088] xen: registering gsi 7 triggering 1 polarity 0

[    8.852099] pnp 00:08: [dma 0 disabled]

[    8.852123] pnp 00:08: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0501 (active)

[    8.852275] ACPI: IRQ 7 override to edge, high

[    8.852277] xen: registering gsi 7 triggering 1 polarity 0

[    8.852278] Already setup the GSI :7

[    8.852279] pnp 00:09: [dma 0 disabled]

[    8.852303] pnp 00:09: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0501 (active)

[    8.852464] ACPI: IRQ 10 override to edge, high

[    8.852466] xen: registering gsi 10 triggering 1 polarity 0

[    8.852478] pnp 00:0a: [dma 0 disabled]

[    8.852501] pnp 00:0a: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0501 (active)

[    8.852651] ACPI: IRQ 10 override to edge, high

[    8.852653] xen: registering gsi 10 triggering 1 polarity 0

[    8.852654] Already setup the GSI :10

[    8.852656] pnp 00:0b: [dma 0 disabled]

[    8.852679] pnp 00:0b: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0501 (active)

[    8.852707] system 00:0c: [io  0x04d0-0x04d1] has been reserved

[    8.852710] system 00:0c: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    8.853028] system 00:0d: [mem 0xfed1c000-0xfed1ffff] has been reserved

[    8.853030] system 00:0d: [mem 0xfed10000-0xfed17fff] has been reserved

[    8.853032] system 00:0d: [mem 0xfed18000-0xfed18fff] has been reserved

[    8.853034] system 00:0d: [mem 0xfed19000-0xfed19fff] has been reserved

[    8.853036] system 00:0d: [mem 0xf8000000-0xfbffffff] has been reserved

[    8.853038] system 00:0d: [mem 0xfed20000-0xfed3ffff] has been reserved

[    8.853040] system 00:0d: [mem 0xfed90000-0xfed93fff] could not be reserved

[    8.853042] system 00:0d: [mem 0xfed45000-0xfed8ffff] has been reserved

[    8.853045] system 00:0d: [mem 0xff000000-0xffffffff] has been reserved

[    8.853047] system 00:0d: [mem 0xfee00000-0xfeefffff] has been reserved

[    8.853049] system 00:0d: [mem 0xf7fef000-0xf7feffff] has been reserved

[    8.853051] system 00:0d: [mem 0xf7ff0000-0xf7ff0fff] has been reserved

[    8.853053] system 00:0d: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    8.853252] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 14 devices

[    8.856050] PM-Timer failed consistency check  (0xffffff) - aborting.

[    8.856070] pci 0000:00:1c.0: bridge window [io  0x1000-0x0fff] to [bus 02] add_size 1000

[    8.856071] pci 0000:00:1c.0: bridge window [mem 0x00100000-0x000fffff 64bit pref] to [bus 02] add_size 200000 add_align 100000

[    8.856071] pci 0000:00:1c.0: bridge window [mem 0x00100000-0x000fffff] to [bus 02] add_size 200000 add_align 100000

[    8.856083] pci 0000:00:1c.0: res[14]=[mem 0x00100000-0x000fffff] res_to_dev_res add_size 200000 min_align 100000

[    8.856084] pci 0000:00:1c.0: res[14]=[mem 0x00100000-0x002fffff] res_to_dev_res add_size 200000 min_align 100000

[    8.856085] pci 0000:00:1c.0: res[15]=[mem 0x00100000-0x000fffff 64bit pref] res_to_dev_res add_size 200000 min_align 100000

[    8.856086] pci 0000:00:1c.0: res[15]=[mem 0x00100000-0x002fffff 64bit pref] res_to_dev_res add_size 200000 min_align 100000

[    8.856086] pci 0000:00:1c.0: res[13]=[io  0x1000-0x0fff] res_to_dev_res add_size 1000 min_align 1000

[    8.856087] pci 0000:00:1c.0: res[13]=[io  0x1000-0x1fff] res_to_dev_res add_size 1000 min_align 1000

[    8.856090] pci 0000:00:1c.0: BAR 14: assigned [mem 0xdfa00000-0xdfbfffff]

[    8.856097] pci 0000:00:1c.0: BAR 15: assigned [mem 0xdfc00000-0xdfdfffff 64bit pref]

[    8.856100] pci 0000:00:1c.0: BAR 13: assigned [io  0x2000-0x2fff]

[    8.856102] pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01]

[    8.856107] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xf0500000-0xf05fffff]

[    8.856115] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 02]

[    8.856118] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [io  0x2000-0x2fff]

[    8.856125] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0xdfa00000-0xdfbfffff]

[    8.856130] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0xdfc00000-0xdfdfffff 64bit pref]

[    8.856139] pci 0000:00:1c.4: PCI bridge to [bus 03]

[    8.856143] pci 0000:00:1c.4:   bridge window [io  0xe000-0xefff]

[    8.856149] pci 0000:00:1c.4:   bridge window [mem 0xf0400000-0xf04fffff]

[    8.856161] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7 window]

[    8.856162] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 5 [io  0x0d00-0xffff window]

[    8.856163] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff window]

[    8.856163] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 7 [mem 0x000c0000-0x000c3fff window]

[    8.856164] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 8 [mem 0x000c4000-0x000c7fff window]

[    8.856164] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 9 [mem 0x000c8000-0x000cbfff window]

[    8.856165] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 10 [mem 0x000cc000-0x000cffff window]

[    8.856165] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 11 [mem 0x000d0000-0x000d3fff window]

[    8.856166] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 12 [mem 0x000d4000-0x000d7fff window]

[    8.856166] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 13 [mem 0x000d8000-0x000dbfff window]

[    8.856167] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 14 [mem 0x000dc000-0x000dffff window]

[    8.856168] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 15 [mem 0x000e0000-0x000e3fff window]

[    8.856168] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 16 [mem 0x000e4000-0x000e7fff window]

[    8.856169] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 17 [mem 0x000e8000-0x000ebfff window]

[    8.856169] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 18 [mem 0x000ec000-0x000effff window]

[    8.856170] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 19 [mem 0xdfa00000-0xfeafffff window]

[    8.856170] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 1 [mem 0xf0500000-0xf05fffff]

[    8.856171] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 0 [io  0x2000-0x2fff]

[    8.856172] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 1 [mem 0xdfa00000-0xdfbfffff]

[    8.856172] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 2 [mem 0xdfc00000-0xdfdfffff 64bit pref]

[    8.856173] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 0 [io  0xe000-0xefff]

[    8.856173] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 1 [mem 0xf0400000-0xf04fffff]

[    8.856229] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[    8.856337] TCP established hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

[    8.856477] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    8.856586] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 65536 bind 65536)

[    8.856605] UDP hash table entries: 4096 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

[    8.856628] UDP-Lite hash table entries: 4096 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

[    8.856661] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[    8.856674] pci 0000:00:02.0: Video device with shadowed ROM at [mem 0x000c0000-0x000dffff]

[    8.856725] xen: registering gsi 16 triggering 0 polarity 1

[    8.856736] xen: --> pirq=16 -> irq=16 (gsi=16)

[    8.856873] xen: registering gsi 16 triggering 0 polarity 1

[    8.856875] Already setup the GSI :16

[    8.873475] xen: registering gsi 23 triggering 0 polarity 1

[    8.873482] xen: --> pirq=23 -> irq=23 (gsi=23)

[    8.890445] PCI: CLS 64 bytes, default 64

[    8.890464] Unpacking initramfs...

[    8.902019] Freeing initrd memory: 31680K (ffff880002000000 - ffff880003ef0000)

[    8.902572] audit: initializing netlink subsys (disabled)

[    8.902586] audit: type=2000 audit(1505943460.403:1): initialized

[    8.902779] workingset: timestamp_bits=56 max_order=21 bucket_order=0

[    8.903657] cryptomgr_test (65) used greatest stack depth: 15400 bytes left

[    8.904145] NET: Registered protocol family 38

[    8.904164] Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 252)

[    8.904167] io scheduler noop registered

[    8.904171] io scheduler cfq registered (default)

[    8.904261] xen: registering gsi 16 triggering 0 polarity 1

[    8.904266] Already setup the GSI :16

[    8.904386] xen: registering gsi 16 triggering 0 polarity 1

[    8.904388] Already setup the GSI :16

[    8.904471] xen: registering gsi 16 triggering 0 polarity 1

[    8.904472] Already setup the GSI :16

[    8.904524] pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5

[    8.904527] pciehp: PCI Express Hot Plug Controller Driver version: 0.4

[    8.906571] acpiphp_ibm: ibm_acpiphp_init: acpi_walk_namespace failed

[    8.906843] hpet_acpi_add: no address or irqs in _CRS

[    8.906863] Linux agpgart interface v0.103

[    8.906874] efifb: probing for efifb

[    8.907071] efifb: framebuffer at 0xe0000000, using 3072k, total 3072k

[    8.907073] efifb: mode is 1024x768x32, linelength=4096, pages=1

[    8.907075] efifb: scrolling: redraw

[    8.907077] efifb: Truecolor: size=8:8:8:8, shift=24:16:8:0

[    8.908006] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

[    8.908887] fb0: EFI VGA frame buffer device

[    8.908902] intel_idle: MWAIT substates: 0x42120

[    8.908902] intel_idle: v0.4.1 model 0x3C

[    8.908904] intel_idle: intel_idle yielding to none

[    8.908934] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input0

[    8.908954] ACPI: Power Button [PWRB]

[    8.908981] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input1

[    8.908997] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

[    8.909198] Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-1 state

[    8.909212] Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-2 state

[    8.909942] Warning: Processor Platform Limit not supported.

[    8.910004] xen:xen_evtchn: Event-channel device installed

[    8.910729] xen_acpi_processor: Uploading Xen processor PM info

[    8.911488] [drm] Initialized

[    8.911774] xen_netfront: Initialising Xen virtual ethernet driver

[    8.911815] VFIO - User Level meta-driver version: 0.3

[    8.912204] i8042: PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.

[    8.912614] modprobe (90) used greatest stack depth: 14304 bytes left

[    8.912798] modprobe (91) used greatest stack depth: 14192 bytes left

[    8.914797] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    8.914813] serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    8.914894] rtc_cmos 00:02: RTC can wake from S4

[    8.915026] rtc_cmos 00:02: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

[    8.915081] rtc_cmos 00:02: alarms up to one month, y3k, 242 bytes nvram

[    8.915119] Netfilter messages via NETLINK v0.30.

[    8.915194] nf_conntrack version 0.5.0 (65536 buckets, 262144 max)

[    8.915234] ctnetlink v0.93: registering with nfnetlink.

[    8.915567] ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

[    8.915639] Initializing XFRM netlink socket

[    8.916100] NET: Registered protocol family 10

[    8.916652] ip6_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

[    8.917420] sit: IPv6, IPv4 and MPLS over IPv4 tunneling driver

[    8.917908] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[    8.918331] Bridge firewalling registered

[    8.918855] mce: Unable to init device /dev/mcelog (rc: -16)

[    8.919290] microcode: sig=0x306c3, pf=0x2, revision=0x9

[    8.919799] microcode: Microcode Update Driver: v2.01 <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>, Peter Oruba

[    8.920276] registered taskstats version 1

[    8.921178] Freeing unused kernel memory: 1112K (ffffffff818b4000 - ffffffff819ca000)

[    8.921618] Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 8192k

[    8.923171] Freeing unused kernel memory: 396K (ffff88000159d000 - ffff880001600000)

[    8.923675] Freeing unused kernel memory: 324K (ffff8800017af000 - ffff880001800000)

[    8.934885] systemd[1]: systemd 233 running in system mode. (+PAM -AUDIT -SELINUX +IMA -APPARMOR +SMACK -SYSVINIT +UTMP +LIBCRYPTSETUP +GCRYPT -GNUTLS +ACL -XZ +LZ4 +SECCOMP +BLKID -ELFUTILS +KMOD -IDN default-hierarchy=hybrid)

[    8.935837] systemd[1]: Detected virtualization xen.

[    8.936283] systemd[1]: Detected architecture x86-64.

[    8.936730] systemd[1]: Running in initial RAM disk.

[    8.938538] systemd[1]: Set hostname to <gorgon>.

[    8.942228] zfs-generator: starting

[    8.943167] zfs-generator: loading Dracut library from /lib/dracut-lib.sh

[    8.966325] zfs-generator: writing extension for sysroot.mount to /run/systemd/generator/sysroot.mount.d/zfs-enhancement.conf

[    8.969349] zfs-generator: finished

[    8.973736] systemd[1]: Created slice System Slice.

[    8.974703] systemd[1]: Reached target Swap.

[    8.975643] systemd[1]: Listening on Journal Socket.

[    8.977077] systemd[1]: Starting Load Kernel Modules...

[    8.978680] systemd[1]: Starting Create list of required static device nodes for the current kernel...

[    8.979919] pciback 0000:00:19.0: seizing device

[    8.979971] pciback 0000:00:19.0: enabling device (0002 -> 0003)

[    8.980063] xen: registering gsi 20 triggering 0 polarity 1

[    8.980082] xen: --> pirq=20 -> irq=20 (gsi=20)

[    9.062521] device-mapper: uevent: version 1.0.3

[    9.062957] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.35.0-ioctl (2016-06-23) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

[    9.089500] xen_pciback: backend is passthrough

[    9.090577] systemd-modules (135) used greatest stack depth: 13744 bytes left

[    9.120750] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    9.121070] SCSI subsystem initialized

[    9.121112] xen: registering gsi 16 triggering 0 polarity 1

[    9.121123] Already setup the GSI :16

[    9.121173] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: xHCI Host Controller

[    9.121179] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    9.121254] arcmsr 0000:01:00.0: enabling device (0000 -> 0002)

[    9.121291] xen: registering gsi 16 triggering 0 polarity 1

[    9.121293] Already setup the GSI :16

[    9.122260] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: hcc params 0x200077c1 hci version 0x100 quirks 0x00009810

[    9.122268] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: cache line size of 64 is not supported

[    9.122415] usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    9.122416] usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    9.122417] usb usb1: Product: xHCI Host Controller

[    9.122418] usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 4.9.34-gentoo xhci-hcd

[    9.122419] usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:14.0

[    9.122550] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    9.122569] hub 1-0:1.0: 15 ports detected

[    9.123307] libata version 3.00 loaded.

[    9.124159] AVX2 version of gcm_enc/dec engaged.

[    9.124159] AES CTR mode by8 optimization enabled

[    9.125635] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: xHCI Host Controller

[    9.125638] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    9.125670] usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0003

[    9.125671] usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    9.125671] usb usb2: Product: xHCI Host Controller

[    9.125672] usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 4.9.34-gentoo xhci-hcd

[    9.125672] usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:14.0

[    9.125764] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    9.125775] hub 2-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

[    9.127078] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: version 3.0

[    9.127155] xen: registering gsi 19 triggering 0 polarity 1

[    9.127177] xen: --> pirq=19 -> irq=19 (gsi=19)

[    9.127284] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0300 32 slots 5 ports 6 Gbps 0x2 impl SATA mode

[    9.127285] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: flags: 64bit ncq led clo pio slum part ems apst 

[    9.127778] scsi host1: ahci

[    9.128027] scsi host2: ahci

[    9.128112] scsi host3: ahci

[    9.128203] scsi host4: ahci

[    9.131377] scsi host5: ahci

[    9.131426] ata1: DUMMY

[    9.131428] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xf0632000 port 0xf0632180 irq 86

[    9.131430] ata3: DUMMY

[    9.131431] ata4: DUMMY

[    9.131431] ata5: DUMMY

[    9.134499] xen: registering gsi 16 triggering 0 polarity 1

[    9.134506] Already setup the GSI :16

[    9.135793] [drm] Memory usable by graphics device = 2048M

[    9.135794] checking generic (e0000000 300000) vs hw (e0000000 10000000)

[    9.135795] fb: switching to inteldrmfb from EFI VGA

[    9.140938] Console: switching to colour dummy device 80x25

[    9.141032] ehci-pci: EHCI PCI platform driver

[    9.141433] [drm] Replacing VGA console driver

[    9.161440] [drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 2 (21.10.2013).

[    9.161444] [drm] Driver supports precise vblank timestamp query.

[    9.163619] vgaarb: device changed decodes: PCI:0000:00:02.0,olddecodes=io+mem,decodes=io+mem:owns=io+mem

[    9.201954] ACPI: Video Device [GFX0] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

[    9.203469] acpi device:5c: registered as cooling_device8

[    9.203721] input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input4

[    9.203858] [drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20160919 for 0000:00:02.0 on minor 0

[    9.204190] xen: registering gsi 16 triggering 0 polarity 1

[    9.204203] Already setup the GSI :16

[    9.204314] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: EHCI Host Controller

[    9.204417] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[    9.204482] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: debug port 2

[    9.208519] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: cache line size of 64 is not supported

[    9.208587] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: irq 16, io mem 0xf0634000

[    9.215381] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    9.215513] usb usb3: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    9.215524] usb usb3: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    9.215538] usb usb3: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    9.215547] usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 4.9.34-gentoo ehci_hcd

[    9.215556] usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1a.0

[    9.215903] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    9.215923] hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    9.216482] xen: registering gsi 23 triggering 0 polarity 1

[    9.216489] Already setup the GSI :23

[    9.216591] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: EHCI Host Controller

[    9.216610] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

[    9.216653] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: debug port 2

[    9.220634] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: cache line size of 64 is not supported

[    9.220697] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: irq 23, io mem 0xf0633000

[    9.227381] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    9.227504] usb usb4: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    9.227515] usb usb4: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    9.227529] usb usb4: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    9.227538] usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 4.9.34-gentoo ehci_hcd

[    9.227547] usb usb4: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.0

[    9.227875] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    9.227896] hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    9.232513] fbcon: inteldrmfb (fb0) is primary device

[    9.331588] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

[    9.349493] i915 0000:00:02.0: fb0: inteldrmfb frame buffer device

[    9.363312] setfont (324) used greatest stack depth: 13392 bytes left

[    9.438239] ata2: SATA link up 6.0 Gbps (SStatus 133 SControl 300)

[    9.438710] ata2.00: ATA-8: SATADOM-MV 3ME3, S15604, max UDMA/133

[    9.438783] ata2.00: 15649200 sectors, multi 1: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

[    9.439322] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    9.439877] scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      SATADOM-MV 3ME3  04   PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    9.467584] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] 15649200 512-byte logical blocks: (8.01 GB/7.46 GiB)

[    9.468137] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    9.468203] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    9.468287] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    9.471527]  sda: sda1

[    9.472547] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    9.494395] usb 1-9: new high-speed USB device number 2 using xhci_hcd

[    9.528390] usb 3-1: new high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci-pci

[    9.536396] usb 4-1: new high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci-pci

[    9.646810] usb 3-1: New USB device found, idVendor=8087, idProduct=8008

[    9.646887] usb 3-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

[    9.647342] hub 3-1:1.0: USB hub found

[    9.647525] hub 3-1:1.0: 6 ports detected

[    9.654808] usb 4-1: New USB device found, idVendor=8087, idProduct=8000

[    9.654882] usb 4-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

[    9.657345] hub 4-1:1.0: USB hub found

[    9.659527] hub 4-1:1.0: 8 ports detected

[    9.665997] usb 1-9: New USB device found, idVendor=0930, idProduct=6545

[    9.668048] usb 1-9: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[    9.670082] usb 1-9: Product: DataTraveler 108

[    9.672327] usb 1-9: Manufacturer: Kingston

[    9.674336] usb 1-9: SerialNumber: 001D7D06D2A0EB7080000047

[    9.680801] usb-storage 1-9:1.0: USB Mass Storage device detected

[    9.683386] scsi host6: usb-storage 1-9:1.0

[    9.685695] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[    9.832412] usb 1-10: new low-speed USB device number 3 using xhci_hcd

[    9.904416] clocksource: tsc: mask: 0xffffffffffffffff max_cycles: 0x73484c8aa23, max_idle_ns: 881590923243 ns

[   10.008956] usb 1-10: New USB device found, idVendor=0566, idProduct=3002

[   10.011102] usb 1-10: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

[   10.017190] hidraw: raw HID events driver (C) Jiri Kosina

[   10.030551] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[   10.032722] usbhid: USB HID core driver

[   10.036601] input: HID 0566:3002 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-10/1-10:1.0/0003:0566:3002.0001/input/input6

[   10.039419] random: crng init done

[   10.090576] hid-generic 0003:0566:3002.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [HID 0566:3002] on usb-0000:00:14.0-10/input0

[   10.096201] input: HID 0566:3002 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-10/1-10:1.1/0003:0566:3002.0002/input/input7

[   10.150713] hid-generic 0003:0566:3002.0002: input,hiddev0,hidraw1: USB HID v1.10 Device [HID 0566:3002] on usb-0000:00:14.0-10/input1

[   10.737451] scsi 6:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Kingston DataTraveler 108 PMAP PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

[   10.741056] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] 15636864 512-byte logical blocks: (8.01 GB/7.46 GiB)

[   10.744802] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

[   10.747389] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00

[   10.747601] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] No Caching mode page found

[   10.750150] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through            

[   10.763015]  sdb: sdb1

[   10.767036] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk

[   10.912660] clocksource: Switched to clocksource tsc

[   33.456394] arcmsr0: wait 'get adapter firmware                      miscellaneous data' timeout 

[   33.462050] systemd-udevd (248) used greatest stack depth: 12760 bytes left

[   33.467684] systemd-udevd (242) used greatest stack depth: 12616 bytes left

[   33.471459] systemd-udevd (250) used greatest stack depth: 11856 bytes left

[  234.624305] xen: registering gsi 16 triggering 0 polarity 1

[  234.624317] Already setup the GSI :16

[  234.638325] Areca RAID Controller0: Model ARC-1680, F/W V1.51 2012-07-04

[  234.643014] scsi host0: Areca SAS/SATA RAID Controller (RAID6 capable)

               arcmsr version v1.30.00.22-20151126

               

[  234.647385] arcmsr0: msi enabled

[  234.660738] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Areca    Gentoo ZFS       R001 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[  234.681696] sd 0:0:0:0: [sdc] 78124999680 512-byte logical blocks: (40.0 TB/36.4 TiB)

[  234.684553] sd 0:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off

[  234.686387] sd 0:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: cb 00 00 08

[  234.686532] sd 0:0:0:0: [sdc] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[  234.696162] scsi 0:0:16:0: Processor         Areca    RAID controller  R001 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

[  234.939700]  sdc: sdc1 sdc2

[  234.942172] sd 0:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI disk
```

I'm running kernel 4.9.34 (later kernels appear to take issue with xen atm).In my case, I timeout eventually to the dracut emergency shell, rmmod arcmsr, modprobe arcmsr, then do a systemctl restart dracut-initqueue to resume normal booting (which works successfully). I find it somewhat odd that this issue was reported in 2012... and I'm only recently experiencing it myself. I have a fairly chaotic environment... I just upgraded my RAID card from a 24-port Areca 1280 to a 24-port Areca 1680. The old card shared this issue, but it also took over 10 minutes to scan and initialize the drives (the new card works instantly). I had assumed the timeout was related to the 10 minutes required to initialize/scan the drives with the card firmware... apparently not. Any hints?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

KShots,

The same hack will work for you but you need to do it in your initrd.

That means making your own initrd, or unpicking the one you have, changing it, then putting it back together.

Thats no so good if you need to do it every kernel update.

Thats what you are doing with dropping to the rescue shell and continuing the boot.

Lets look at another plan.  Please put your kernel .config onto a pasetbin site.

----------

## KShots

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> KShots,
> 
> The same hack will work for you but you need to do it in your initrd.
> 
> That means making your own initrd, or unpicking the one you have, changing it, then putting it back together.
> ...

 Done. You can find my current kernel config here.

I already unpack my initrd, modify it, and rebuild it every time I do a kernel update because dracut doesn't support root on ZFS - I have to remove the parameters passed to the initrd by the dracut scan ("root=/dev/block/"). ZFS simply detects the pool with the boot flag enabled and goes (with no root= defined). If I have a root=/dev/block/, systemd sits around forever waiting for a /dev/block/ device to show up. I have a fully-automated build script that modified my initrd by unpacking, running sed, and repacking. So... that's not necessarily an out-of-bounds option.

Also, I found that the initrd auto-recovers once I rmmod and modprobe the module... I don't need to restart any systemd services - I should simply be exiting the emergency shell.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

KShots,

I was half expecting your card to need to load firmware - it doesn't, so it must be on board.

That does not imply that the card itself does some firmware shuffling that takes time.

The copyright notice on the driver is 2005, so it may be that the hardware around the raid card has got faster and the card is no longer ready in time after module load for the module to start talking to it.

A module reload fixes that.

I was expecting to be able to add a sleep to allow the card more set up time but it will need to be internal to the driver.

This must be a generic problem so maybe there is a patch somewhere?

The kernel driver is 

```
#define ARCMSR_DRIVER_VERSION           "v1.30.00.22-20151126"
```

 from /usr/src/linux/drivers/scsi/arcmsr/arcmsr.h and there is a 1.40.00.00 version on the web.

It looks promising. The .h file says 

```
  #define PCI_DEVICE_ID_ARECA_1680        0x1680 /* Device ID */
```

 which looks like it might be your card.

Look at your PCI device ID in 

```
ls -nn
```

----------

## KShots

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> KShots,
> 
> I was half expecting your card to need to load firmware - it doesn't, so it must be on board.
> 
> That does not imply that the card itself does some firmware shuffling that takes time.
> ...

 I assume you mean lspci -nn, which shows 17d3:1680. I tried the 1.40 driver via dkms... And got a kernel panic on boot. I'd bet I did it wrong somehow, though. May be worth looking into again

----------

## NeddySeagoon

KShots,

Well caught.  The 1680 is the important bit.

The 1.40 driver matches that.

----------

## KShots

An update for any silent folk who are seeing similar issues...

The 1.40.00.09 driver also fails with the 1680 (complains with "arcmsr0: dma_alloc_coherent got error"). However... the in-source kernel module in gentoo-sources-4.14.52 works without complaint - I can now boot without manual intervention  :Very Happy: . This is in stark contrast to 4.9.95, which always shows a miscellaneous timeout error and forces you to do a "rmmod arcmsr" followed by a "modprobe arcmsr". The 4.14.52 module seems to work consistently.

Not sure why the vendor 1.40.00.09 driver doesn't work

EDIT: Comparing the sources between 4.9.95 and 4.14.52, they are significantly different... but the version is identical between the two. I don't think I'd take the version string in arcmsr.h to actually mean anything :/

----------

